# Larva-Lur in crawl causing problems



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

I used Larva-Lur in my crawl to get rid of cave crickets. It got rid of all the cave crickets just fine but a couple of weeks after I laid the stiff everywhere I put the Larva-Lur turned to little mold balls causing yet another problem. 

A. How do I get rid of the mold balls?

B. How do I mitigate this problem so that it doesn't happen again?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Dirt floor, standing water, how is it vented?


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

joecaption said:


> Dirt floor, standing water, how is it vented?


Dirt, no standing water, standard crawl vents.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What harm are these balls doing?
You need to lay a layer of 6 mil. plastic on the ground and stake it down with 16" insulation hangers bent in half.
If not the rising moisture can cause mold, mildew, fungus. on the floor joist and subflooring.


----------

